# 02 Maxima



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Almost Spring had to put the running shoes on.

At some point may give in a get some coilovers


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

...and a tint, cough. 

Lol looking good there Kev!


----------

